# Home beer brewing



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I am looking to find a starter kit. I love Oktoberfest beer and want to make it at home. Does anyone know of a website? Any ideas? thoughts? suggestions?

Jeremy


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

the type of beer is called Weizenbier.. 

goodluck


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I'd look for a local brew shop, even if you have to drive a few hours, to begin brewing. It is great to be able to go in and really get everything explained.

An Octoberfest is going to be difficult to begin with as it is a lager and would require fermenting at about 55 degrees for a few weeks. Usually it is easiest to start with ales when you begin.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. If it is easier to start with an ale, that is probably what I will do. Thanks


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Paging Mikey202!

I would just google search on home brewing shops near where you live.

ATL

PS- Here's a link to some homebrew clubs in Kentucky
http://www.beerinfo.com/index.php/pages/homebrewclubKY.html


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

When I mail order its usually from Northern Brewer, mainly because I've used them for many years and I like their service. But as already noted, you will learn more if you can talk to some experienced brewers in your area, and no better place to find them than a homebrew supplies store. I buy most stuff at my local shop in part to help keep them in business. 

Few people brew true lagers at home because they require a fridge to ferment them in and many all grain recipes use decoction mashing. A brown ale is a pretty good place to start if you like Marzens. You can also make a steam version of an Oktoberfest, which basically ferments a lager too warm, but can make a pretty good beer too (think darker maltier version of anchor steam).


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just ordered from this place so I can start my own brew, http://www.midwestsupplies.com/products/ProdByID.aspx?ProdID=6874


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

My friend (rhody738 here on cs) is a member of the American homebrewers association you can check that site out for information.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Paging Mikey202!
> 
> I would just google search on home brewing shops near where you live.
> 
> ...


I sent him a Pm with all the info I had.... another slippery slope for sure!!!:r


----------



## Rhody738 (Aug 20, 2007)

Big time slippery slope! But the amount of variables that go into brewing a batch make it so much fun to experiment with. I really agree with finding a good homebrew shop to visit, the people who work at these shops usually love what they are doing and can offer great suggestions and advice.

Whatever you do, if the first batch comes out bad (as mine did) pick it back up and go again! I gave some of my last batch out at work and to many people loved it. They all want more, but I want to keep some for myself!

Good luck and if you ever want any advice from a newbie with only 3 batches under his belt, just let me know!


----------



## dschoemaker (Nov 7, 2007)

Slippery slope is putting it mildly. First you do extract brewing, then partial mash for just a couple extra bucks, they you go completely nuts and got full grain, possibly with an automated RIMS system (only $3,000 or so for a commercial one of these) of course there is the draft system, somwhere to keep the kegs, a fermentation room.

Dont ask how I know this stuff :chk

Dave


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Two great places to start:

www.howtobrew.com
www.homebrewtalk.com

I've just recently got started in all of this myself.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

OilMan said:


> I love Oktoberfest beer and want to make it at home.


Jeremy, I just started a batch of Oktoberfest this past weekend. For some reason I'm feeling a less than confident on this one though. Not sure why, but I'm feeling I screwed it up somewhere in the beginning stage.

Not much for me to do except wait. :chk

I'm thinking I want to do a barley wine next. And for reasons Sean pointed out, I'm looking for a cheap (read free) frig.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, did you ever get your kit? The Liquor Barn has some of the best prices on kits that I've seen.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I may get this as one of my many many many many many many gifts from my family. They better hope so, anyways!


----------

